# Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireand



## itsjm2 (19 Oct 2004)

I have a personal bank account with AIB and use on-line banking. One problem is that I need to call AIB if I need to transfer money to a non AIB bank account (other than standard utility). Is this the same with the other Irish internet banking offerings? 

I would also be interested to know if there are any published comparisons on internet banking facilities available in Ireland.


----------



## piggy (19 Oct 2004)

Not sure about the comparisons but it's the same rigmorole with BOI, for what it's worth.


----------



## rainyday (20 Oct 2004)

NIB's internet banking has no such restrictions. You can transfer money to any Irish account just by quoting the sort code & account number.


----------



## soy (20 Oct 2004)

*online banking*

In terms of comparisons....based on personal experience

AIB - Best in terms of ease of use and good layout.
NIB - Almost as good design wise as AIB but more flexibility, eg. easier to set up payments into other a/c's
Ulster - disaster, not anyway user friendly and to be avoided at all costs
BOI - Cannot comment as no experience.


----------



## Max Hopper (20 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*



> <snip>can transfer money to any Irish account</snip>


Why not _any_ euroland account (and get current by using BIC and IBAN at the same time)?


----------



## itsjm2 (20 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

Max Hopper, Could you elaborate on the availability of euroloand accounts, and whether they can be obtained by Irish people resident in Ireland.


----------



## Max Hopper (20 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->As the law of the land goes, you are European first, Irish second.


----------



## Janet (20 Oct 2004)

With BoI you only need to call the first time you want to transfer to a third party account.  Once they have set it up on the system, you can then make payments to it via the website.

Similar with Ulster Bank as far as I remember.  The really annoying thing about UB website though is that you need to ring them every time you want to access the site from a different pc.


----------



## stuffit2003 (21 Oct 2004)

I agree with soy.

Ulster Bank Anytime is appalling.

When you apply for internet banking a security certificate is downloaded to your computer.  When signing on your password is not accepted unless this security certificate is present.

I signed up from my home PC.  But now I can't access my account from anywhere else.
I can't access it from work.  And it's useless for a home user because their site it too slow unless you have broadband.

Of course I could have used my work PC.  But then I couldn't check my account from home.   And what happens if I'm given a new PC at work.

It's a total disaster.   Anytime, but not Anywhere




Stephen


----------



## w0dgah (21 Oct 2004)

*AIB Euroland transfers  through 24 hour*

AIB will let you use their 24 hour system for Euroland transfers or IBAN numbers as they are known. 

You simply ring the 24 hour people, get a human by pressing 88 and tell them the details on the phone. Takes 10 mins or so. Limit is €3k  or €4 k ( €12k in the branch at the counter)

Cost 0.75c

Takes 3-5 banking days 

They agree it should be in the 24 hour interface but it aint .


----------



## Max Hopper (21 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

w0dgah wrote -





> AIB will let you use their 24 hour system for Euroland transfers or IBAN numbers as they are known.


Pardon my incredulousness. "_let you_"?





> You simply ring the 24 hour people, get a human by pressing 88 and tell them the details on the phone. Takes 10 mins or so. Limit is €3k or €4 k ( €12k in the branch at the counter)


Is the AIB website so amateurish that it cannot validate the BIC/IBAN? And why the disparity of limits? Is the AIB website so easily hacked that the loss to the bank needs to be limited? _Takes 10 mins or so._ At 4AM? I should wish...





> Cost 0.75c


Uhmm, any transfer within the 12 euroland countries (_inter_national) using BIC/IBAN *must* carry the same charge as (_intra_national). Since 01May2003. What do standing orders cost?





> Takes 3-5 banking days


Might just as well use snail-mail to conduct business with AIB.





> They agree it should be in the 24 hour interface but it aint .


Shoulda, coulda, woulda. Are you not exhausted from the reiteration of this excuse? Try .


----------



## w0dgah (21 Oct 2004)

*Ohhhhhhh , poor AIB*

I find their 24 hour staff very pleasant , try spending 10 minutes talking to those bags in Eircom about their crummy telephone lines . 

I do an IBAN about every 9 months , if I did it all the time I would _resemble_ the 10 mins spent . 

Another oddity about AIB is that the 24 hour staff have to manually add accounts that are not AIB ones , thereafter you may transfer money to them from the online interface.  That takes about 3 minutes and happens to me maybe once every 6 months , again the staff are pleasant and competent.   

If I had to IBAN or add an account every week I would be justifiably hacked off at them , is that what you are trying to say Max ?   

With those caveats duly noted  I find the system useful and functional and I find the staff are good when the interface lets me down .

I adore this facility with 24 hour.  

[broken link removed]


----------



## Max Hopper (22 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

Not a 'net shopper, are we *w0dgah*?<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->I remit to commercial and private sellers throughoput Europe 2 - 3x per week. I find the prices and selection a millennia beyond the parochial (and British) highstreet shops. I reckon that reducing weekend city centre window-shopping trips by 10% would cut Ireland's CO2 emissions a great deal.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Mind you, the culchies need to get out too, but only in the second week of December.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Shame on all that adopt an "_it'll do_" attitude. If Ireland continues to wallow in its America-funded success it's sure to drown. Time to be a European and give your custom to the best provider. Just because Dad was a FF man...


----------



## w0dgah (22 Oct 2004)

*I am a net shopper*

Thats what transactonline is for. Would you like me to bitch at them about one thing for you.

If so say it


----------



## Max Hopper (22 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

You obviously do not frequently use the 'net auction sites, *w0dgah* because many sellers only accept direct lodgement or PayPal payments. AIB, et al, are gouging the merchants 2.5 - 3.5% of the transaction amount to accept a credit card. We are all then paying inflated prices. Thanks!<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->NB. exactly what does *transact*online have to do with 'net/online banking?<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->It is a payment service that many credit card issuers offer through 

, not your lovely AIB.


----------



## w0dgah (22 Oct 2004)

*Yes Max I also have a Paypal account and have had it for yea*

I dont use Ebay etc though and I cannot chargeback for fraudulent transactions to Paypal like with a cc. It is a form of deposit/escrow system . Their customer service is absolute rubbish if anything goes wrong ...this has not happened to me yet touch wood . 

If you have had Paypal for a while Max you would only have been allowed to 'bank' with them in Euros some 6 months back and if in Ireland the only way to top up Paypal is via a credit card...funnily that . 

It is difficult to withdraw money from Paypal even to this day, you are kinda forced to spend it . 

I am not really defending AIB save to say that most of what *I* want is available now and most of what *I* need occasionally can be done on the phone. Yes, it would be nice to do online . 

You have NOT taken up my kind offer last night to hassle AIB over a service that may be of mutual use through the online interface. I'll withdraw it so  

Stop complaining at ME for MY being happy with what I have got when you are not prepared to specifically say what it is you need from the AIB  interface . I am a happy sod at heart , the Bank holiday is upon us and so blessings be upon you and positive positive positive vibes Max. 

Goodbye


----------



## Guest (22 Oct 2004)

*Yes Max I also have a Paypal account and have had it for yea*

> Stop complaining at ME for MY being happy with what I have got 

Don't take Max too much to heart - judging by the tone of most of his posts he's in the habit of baiting/goading people. Reminds me a bit of Tharg to be honest... :|


----------



## itsjm2 (22 Oct 2004)

*Internet/online Banking*

Thanks for all the feedback on this. I had forgotten about online banking for a while until I reactivated my online banking with AIB, full of enthusiasm and expectation that you really could do your banking online, without having to visit the branch, buy drafts, make phone calls etc.

Alas, I have (re) discovered that the functionality is again limited by AIB to ensure that our banking system remains a bit of a pain and would seem to ensure you can easily transact with other AIB users and only transact with other banking entities in a less convenient manner.

Bring on the competition from abroad. The sooner there is  competition the sooner these thieving (they nicked some of my FX cash for a while!) institutions will start to provide meaningful internet banking, which genuinely  satisfies customer needs.


----------



## Guest (22 Oct 2004)

*Internet/online Banking*

> Bring on the competition from abroad

I wouldn't hold my breath if I was you. There's still no pan European/eurozone clearing system in place as far as I know which may severely limit the possibilities.


----------



## Max Hopper (22 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

*UU* is correct in saying that the _cheque_ clearinghouse is not pan-European. So why do we cling to the antiquated notion of them? Because the Brits still do? Or perhaps we enjoy the Irish ideal of *getting on over on the other guy* by using the inherent _float_ (which is being tighten-up as this is written)?<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->Move on to the 20th century and go all electronic. Europe has (we *are* European, right?). Or maybe not.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->The big three banks have a closed operation for clearing cheques and have refused admission to the likes of Bank of Scotland unless it agrees to being legally raped for fees.<!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END--><!--EZCODE BR START--><!--EZCODE BR END-->ESB and Bord Gàis will accept credit cards or wire transfer. And if *we* push them, direct debit to other euroland banks. But then some of the lonelier among us need to have a chat with another human now and then, even if they are a callcentre attendent.


----------



## Guest (22 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

> The big three banks have a closed operation for clearing cheques and have refused admission to the likes of Bank of Scotland unless it agrees to being legally raped for fees.

You're a bit behind the times there Max:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Max Hopper (22 Oct 2004)

*Re: Internet/Online banking facilities in Ireland*

Must catch up on my Thursday papers. I still maintain





> The big three banks have a closed operation for clearing cheques and have refused admission to the likes of Bank of Scotland unless it agrees to being legally raped for fees.


This was done to cripple BoS(I) competitively. Notice the bank is *not* initially after retail current accounts?


----------



## murphaph (27 Oct 2004)

Are there any Irish banks offering Euroland transfers via their webistes? I don't mind if I have to call 'em up once to add the account.

I'm in the process of selecting a new bank and this will be a deciding factor.

So far I've called AIB and BOI and neither allow this.


----------

